# LED lights



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

What products/manufacturers are being used by my fellow microskiffers? Looking to light up my compartments and under the poling platform.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I going to go out on a limb here...and say "waterproof". 

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=all&tab=iw#hl=en&source=hp&q=led+site%3Amicroskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=8631cdd35a4d476d


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> I going to go out on a limb here...and say "waterproof".
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=all&tab=iw#hl=en&source=hp&q=led+site%3Amicroskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=8631cdd35a4d476d


That's a little obvious. I was interested in specific brands and sizes.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-lighting


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

here is one I sell alot of, by the MARPAC company. it is a water resistant baitwell light(LED) it works pretty darn good for small boat floor lighting, as well as all enclosed areas. they sell for about $12 each an come in several colors. They are small enough that I have them installed in red and white, for at anchor (white, most light) an running (red, plenty of light, but EASY on the eyes) 
best part is you simply drill the hole were you want it, an screw on the provided backing nut..... done, well add power LOL


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> here is one I sell alot of, by the MARPAC company. it is a water resistant baitwell light(LED) it works pretty darn good for small boat floor lighting, as well as all enclosed areas. they sell for about $12 each an come in several colors.  They are small enough that I have them installed in red and white, for at anchor  (white, most light) an running (red, plenty of light, but EASY on the eyes)
> best part is you simply drill the hole were you want it, an screw on the provided backing nut..... done, well add power LOL


Is red easier on the eyes than blue?  Where do you sell the lights at in Central Florida or just giggle MARPAC for the lights?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Blue sticks out worse than white. That's why the Po Po put blue lights on their cruisers.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

The red lights give enough light at close range at night so that you can see around your boat while running, but do not emit enought light to off set your retinas from being able to see other objects on the water at night.
I like to look at airplanes an how they light up cockpits at night, lots going on in there, an lot more going on around them at night.
They are on the shelf at sport city marine in ocala, fl
am if we dont have the one you want on the shelf, you can still buy what you want an your lights can be dropped shipped to your door.


----------



## jt002 (Aug 12, 2010)

Check out: 

http://bluewaterled.com/

They have some great options.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a site I got from Frank Sebastian. Great prices and too many choices

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/mini-wedge.html


----------

